# [SOLVED]missing CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH in menuconfig

## huuan

make && make modules_install on 2.6.32-hardened -r9 gives this

 *Quote:*   

> #   CHK     include/linux/compile.h
> 
> # @-chmod -f 500 /boot
> 
> # @-chmod -f 500 /lib/modules
> ...

 

and going back into menuconfig and searching for  DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH returns this:

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH [=n]                                                │
> 
>   │ Prompt: Enable full Section mismatch analysis                                      │
> 
>   │   Defined at lib/Kconfig.debug:104                                                 │
> ...

 

but  Enable full Section mismatch analysis is nowhere to be found in Kernel hacking:

Am I missing something? or is this a doc bug.

Guess I can manually add that flag to see what happens

Thanks.Last edited by huuan on Wed Jul 28, 2010 7:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## idella4

I had the same thing; it's easy; you do it like so

```

#CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y make
```

and it does.

----------

## huuan

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> I had the same thing; it's easy; you do it like so
> 
> ```
> 
> #CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y make
> ...

 

Thanks! works a treat.

----------

## huuan

haha   :Laughing:    I see why that is switched off, there's not much I can do about stuff like this: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARNING: drivers/net/phy/built-in.o(.data+0x1c): Section mismatch in reference from the variable genphy_driver to the function .text:genphy_suspend()

 

or these (a subset of the 100's)  *Quote:*   

> WARNING: arch/x86/pci/built-in.o(.data+0x4): Section mismatch in reference from the variable quirk_pcie_aspm_ops to the function .text:quirk_pcie_aspm_read()
> 
> ...
> 
> WARNING: net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_raw.o(.data+0xc): Section mismatch in reference from the variable iptable_raw_net_ops to the function .text:iptable_raw_net_exit()
> ...

 

----------

